# PEX system



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to figure out which PEX system to use - Viega, WIRSBO, Zurn, etc. I'm fairly inexperienced when it comes to PEX, but know that I'll need to adopt one system or the other for the main lines going into the homes, and the other types of plumbing I'm doing for the water supply systems.

For example, one project I've got coming up - I have a 1-1/2" line from the well to the foundation wall (100 feet), through the foundation, run the entire length of the house to the garage (70 feet), then we'll go into a copper manifold for the pressure relief, sensors, softener, etc. From the clients perspective, there's no sense in running 1-1/2" copper at $9 per foot when we can run PVC or poly to the foundation, then switch to PEX. 

Anyway, I'm probably going to complete a grand total of 250 different joints a year with any particular system, but the size range is always going to be 1" to 2", probably not bigger, and rarely smaller.

Any recommendations?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use Wirsbo pex and I realy like it as far as pex is concerned. I don't think they make tubing larger than 1 1/2" though. I can't speak for the other manufacturers but I haven't seen pex in 2".





Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Wirsbo does make pex in 2". :thumbsup: Almost $5.00 per ft. but think of all the benefits.

With the battery powered expansion tool you can make up fittings up to 1 1/2", you will need a battery/hydraulic tool for the 2" though.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm Wirsbo all the way. If you are going to use pex it's the one. No call backs on any I've installed in 8 years. Time will be the test, but for now I'm satisfied.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

For that size and application, I would go upunor/wirsbo.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, after this and talking with the suppliers, seems like Uponor is going to be it, since Viega doesn't like 2" pipe for some reason. We don't see 2" much, but with all the fire sprinkler systems popping up, we have to play nice with friction & head loss.

Now I just have to find a wholesaler other than Ferguson/Wosely for Uponor - they're a pain in the ass.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What about polyethelyne pipe? Used all the time as a main water line to the house from the well. I've installed this when I lived in VA with no problems or callbacks. Only tool you need to install this is a rubber mallet and a screwdriver.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> What about polyethelyne pipe? Used all the time as a main water line to the house from the well. I've installed this when I lived in VA with no problems or callbacks. Only tool you need to install this is a rubber mallet and a screwdriver.


It is crap pipe, but still code approved, I find pin holes all the time in that type pipe.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

furgi is the only Wirsbo supplier around seattle. the furgi in woodinville isn't bad at all.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

PE Pipe is fine from the well to the house, except that I then have to transition to copper or PEX to get to the garage & hook up the well PSI sensors, water treatment, etc.....oh, and unrolling 2" PE pipe when it's 30 degrees out? I think not....

Ferguson in Woodinville is our branch also.....They've gotten better - our problem has always been finding guys that know the pumps/drilling end. I used to go into that branch and have to pull all my own stock, the guys they had running the joint had no clue what I was talking about. Plus, a few years back they sold us some well casing that didn't meet spec, but we only figured it out after it had broken off at 200 feet on two different wells, causing the loss of each bore hole and probably close to $12k in loss time and materials - after which they basically told us tough luck.

I miss Familian NW


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

garbage, it's all garbage!


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> garbage, it's all garbage!


 The Union said the same thing about Mission bands, ABS, PVC water pipe, and allthread rod, when they appeared on the scene.:yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> furgi is the only Wirsbo supplier around seattle. the furgi in woodinville isn't bad at all.


How far away is Bremerton from Seatle? There's a Winnelson there and they carry Wirsbo.




Paul


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

2 hours too far from my location. Thanks though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is crap pipe, but still code approved, I find pin holes all the time in that type pipe.


What weight pipe? the only leaks I've seen is when people try to use galvy male adapters. I only use stainless fittings for this.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never seen any problems with the thick stuff the city uses on their mains. I think it's sch. 40.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

We've hung pumps on class 200 poly pipe. In fact, I knew a guy out of PA that swears they hung up to 5 HP pumps on 500 feet lengths of poly. I've never wanted to even try that.... I've never seen pin holes either.


----------

